# Spinning blue ball at import folder selction--perpetual



## Mortificatio (Feb 5, 2018)

Operating System: Windows 10 64bit
Exact Lightroom Version 7.1 64 bit
Running AMD 8 core with 16 gigs onboard memory and ssd drive(s) and connected NAS.

I downloaded the most recent version of Lightroom 7.1. I had virus off and did the upgrade. Could not do it from the cloud in safe mode with networking for some reason. In general very slow. When I get to importing it takes me to the select which folder to pull from and this is a slow nightmare and usually just hangs there with spinning blue ball and a query whether I would like to close or remain open until it decides to work. I did uninstall and reinstall but no changes. I have a lot of crap in my catalog folder--multiple similar catalogs with differing names and associated helper files. I do not know if I created my own bottle neck or what. I will try to send screenshot of catalog folder soon. My inclination is to throw out catalogs and start again but I have no idea what the correct process is to safeguard already completed work on the images. Any help at detangling would be appreciated.


----------



## John Little (Feb 5, 2018)

One way to narrow down the source of the problem would be to make a small test catalog in an older version of Lightroom, then try to open that in LR 7.1 .


----------



## Mortificatio (Feb 5, 2018)

I suppose I can revert back to earlier version, save catalog, and then try to open in LR 7.1. However doesn't LR 7.1 do some fancy conversion or update of older catalogs? I will try.


----------



## John Little (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm just suggesting that you can narrow down the problem with a test catalog; it can contain only a few photos. The logic is that if LR 7.1 can open the test catalog, then it suggests that there is a problem with the catalog(s) you want to use. If it can't open a simple test catalog, then the problem is most likely with your installation of LR 7.1 .


----------



## Mortificatio (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok, will proceed and let you know by end of week


----------



## ErichAussie (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a similar problem and have had it for a couple of weeks. Since this started, I have:

freed some disk space - now around 200GB free
optimized catalog
made sure I have the latest version of Lightroom
upgraded bios of computer to latest version
ran the Intel sofware updater
ran the Lenovo software updater
had PC Health Adviser check/fix the regitstry
defragmented the disk - disk fragmentation is now at 2%
None of it helps.
My symptoms:

click Import
select a folder (the folder in question has two images in it)
the images display all selected
I deselect one image
i get the blue circle - takes about 3 minutes to deselect the image
Lightroom is still frozen
after about two minutes I can click on import
apart from this Lightroom works fine. Developing is responsive, Gallery/Library reacts fast. All my other applications work fine. CPU/Memory/Disk activities are low. What is Lightroom doing when I click on deselect? Why does it take so long?


----------

